# Sticky  Vitamins



## sweets x

Hi.

We are starting our 2nd icsi cycle in august/september.
I took pregnacare with omega 3 before.
Have been thinking about taking Zita West vits.

What vits are you taking??
Do you think it makes a difference

Any advice will be welcomed

Thankyou

nicola x


----------



## karenanna

Hi Nicola

I'm not really sure if it makes a difference, but certainly clinics recommend taking supplements - I am also taking pregnacare and have just started taking co-enzyme Q10 - not sure what this will do, but it is worth a try.

Best wishes Karenanna xxx


----------



## sweets x

Thanks karenanna

What does the q10 do


----------



## karenanna

I'd read somewhere that it was important for energy production. Also picked up on the internet that levels of CoQ10 are lower in a woman who has experienced a recent miscarriage, plus ICSI fertilization rates may rise when taking this supplement. It also improves blood flow. Not sure how clinically proven any of this is?? but lots of women on these boards seem to take it.

Karenanna


----------



## sweets x

Karenanna- have just googled q10. Am going to but some tomorrow. Think it will help. Says its good for the eggs and that was what let us down last time.
Thanks hun
have found a good website too with lots of info

http://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-ivf-success

nicola x

/links


----------



## kitten77

hi nicola

my DH has been on the zita west vits for men for 3 months and made not a bit of difference (cept we are £150 lighter in the wallet dept!) - diddly squat, everything about his sperm was the same.  could work for some people but for £150 for 3 months was a bit of a steep price for nothing. mite be different for the ladies ones tho!!! 

ps, i am taking teh q10 as well. got mine from sainsburys!!!


----------



## sweets x

Kitten- My dh took them wellman vits too and clinic said that not to bother. They gave us a list of other vits for him to take. Now he just takes a advanced multi vit from asda.

Quick question, would any of you start taking the whey protein drinks now to help with egg quality.
Am thinking it might be worth a try

take care 

nicoLA X X


----------

